# Hilfe bei Jquery script



## Pink-Camel (27. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

leider kenn ich mich mit jquery überhaupt nicht aus, deshalb habe ich mich direkt einmal an dieses Forum gewandt. Aus diesem Grund habe ich ein fertiges Script heruntergeladen.
Nun muss ich feststellen, das ich das Register nicht selbst anpassen kann, bzw. mir die Grundlagen fehlen.
Um mich in die Grundlagen einzuarbeiten fehlt mir die Zeit, da der redaktionelln Teil der Webseite mit allen anderen
anfallenden Arbeiten sowie die Arbeit in meinem Forum jede Menge Zeit in Anspruch nimmt.


Problembeschreibung:
Das Script müsste umgeschrieben werden, da nicht alle "Plattencover" (15 Stück) nebeneinander passen.
Momentan sieht dies so aus: The world's greatest Camel database - Testseite 4

Ich möchte die "Plattencover" so abbilden, wie ich sie auf dieser Seite getan habe:
Siehe: The world's greatest Camel database - Recording Index

Auf o. g. Seite befindet sich nur eine Art Notlösung.
Das bedeutet: Das momentan aktuell angezeigte "Plattencover" wird größer dargestellt als die Inaktiven.
Klickt man dann ein anderes an, wird das zuvor aktive "Plattencover" wieder kleiner (so groß wie alle anderen
inaktiven "Plattencover"). Das neue Aktuelle wird dann größer.

Des Weiteren soll die "Zeile" in dem sich die "Plattencover" befinden "Weiß" sein, der Hintergrund des Inhaltsbereiches nicht  transparent.

Wie geht dies? Und wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

Besten Dank im Voraus

Michael


----------



## Thallius (27. Apr 2014)

Das richtige Forum?

Dies hier ist ein java Forum. Das hat nichts mit JavaScript zu tun und schon gar nicht mit jquery.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## Mief (27. Apr 2014)

Thallius hat gesagt.:


> Das richtige Forum?
> 
> Dies hier ist ein java Forum. Das hat nichts mit JavaScript zu tun und schon gar nicht mit jquery.
> 
> ...



Lesen bildet! Das hier ist das Untergforum "html/CSS/jscript/Ajax"


----------

